# What's going on with my body?



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey,

I've had a month off this cycle before I start my 3rd IUI soon.  Problem is I am now on day 33 and still no AF!  This is unusual for me as I am very regular and the longest period I've had was in November after my lap and that was 34 days.

I KNOW I am not pregnant and have done 2 tests just to confirm this but I really want AF to start now so I can get on with things.  Is this normal for it to be so late...I suppose my body is just re-adjusting itself after having chemicals put in it over the last 5 months?

Any thoughts or comments much appreciated!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Lotus,
I didn't ever have a medicated IUI cycle, but IVF certainly fools around with my subsequent cycles.  I don't know where I am the month or even 2 after an IVF cycle.
So, don't fret too much.  It can take your body a little while to readjust.

I hope this helps a little.
Jodi


----------

